# موقع كتب الاتصالات



## اسيل عبدو (2 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
هذا الموقع جيد فيه كتب فى الاتصالات والالكترونيه
www.ebooksx.com
وان شاء الله يعجبكم*:77::77:
*​


----------



## ابو ورد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخت اسيل......................


----------



## محمد صالح2012 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.ابوهاجر (2 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## اسيل عبدو (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الف خير ومشكورين على المرور*


----------

